# Plant ID needed....is it really a Polygonum sp?



## mrkookm (Oct 25, 2006)

I bought plant this recently as a *Polygonum sp.* It does grow like a Poly sp. with the leaves growing straight out and opposite each other and the color is more Burgundy'ish than red. Check out the shape of the leaves... very cool!

Anyone knows if it really is a *Polygonum sp.* or knows the correct sp.?

This is not not my picture but here it is:


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

yes, it's a Polygonum sp. There is a 'porto vehlo' that I've just gotten as well as a 'ruby'. Both have the spade-shaped leaves (or at least the latter - the former I'm still waiting for it to grow out).


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

This looks like a plant that was recently sent to me by Cavan. He ID'd it as Polygonum 'ruby'. It's growing quite well for me and does have a nice reddish color. It's not as intense as 'Sao Paulo' but pretty interesting in its own right.


----------



## mrkookm (Oct 25, 2006)

You guys are awesome and thanks for the clarification. I agree, very cool plant indeed!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...lanted-aquariums/42484-polygonum-sp-ruby.html

It's probably _Polygonum hastatosagittaum_. See e-floras.org for a description. I've grown it emersed and flowered it, leading me to believe that's what it is.


----------



## mrkookm (Oct 25, 2006)

Thanks for Clarifying Cavan.


----------

